# OpenVPN 2.0rc20: Ping a senso unico [risolto]

## Carmine

Salve ragazzi,

sono riuscito a configurare OpenVPN 2.0(rc20) sul mio "server" gentoo a casa.

Ho seguito passo passo l'howto sul sito e sono giunto alla situazione in cui:

1. Il collegamento VPN viene stabilito con successo

2. Riesco a navigare nelle cartelle condivise sul server tramite SAMBA (tramite IP)

3. Dopo qualche smanettamento con le route, riesco ad effettuare

    il ping dal mio ufficio verso la rete LAN dietro al server VPN

4. Non mi riesce di effettuare il ping dal server verso l'indirizzo IP LAN

    del client che uso per collegarmi.

Provo a spiegarmi meglio:

IP Server (casa): 192.168.0.2

IP OpenVPN Server (casa): 10.8.0.1

IP Client (ufficio): 192.168.1.5

IP OpenVPN Client (ufficio): 10.8.0.6

Se dal client faccio "ping 192.168.0.100" ottengo delle risposte. Lo stesso vale 

verso qualsiasi indirizzo della sottorete 192.168.0.x.

Il contrario non mi funziona. Se dal server faccio un ping verso "192.168.1.5"

che è l'indirizzo IP del client connesso in VPN sulla LAN dell'ufficio, non ottengo

risposta.

La topologia è la seguente:

LAN Casa (192.168.0.x)--Server(192.168.0.2)--RouterADSLNetGear(192.168.0.1)

LAN Ufficio (192.168.1.x)--Client(192.168.1.5)--RouterADSLZyXEL(192.168.1.1)

Ho dovuto aggiungere sul router a casa:

route add -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.2

Per riuscire a fare ping da Client ufficio verso LAN Casa

Il server OpenVPN è stato configurato in modo da fare il push della route 192.168.1.0/24

verso il client.

Non ho firewall sulla macchina server, e sul RouterADSLNetGear ho abilitato

il port forwarding UDP verso il server OpenVPN.

Nella speranza di essere stato chiaro a sufficienza, vi chiedo: Cosa sbaglio?

SalutiLast edited by Carmine on Sun Apr 17, 2005 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

posta il risultato del comando route eseguito sul client...

ciao

----------

## Carmine

Ciao comio,

 *comio wrote:*   

> posta il risultato del comando route eseguito sul client...

 

```

Sul client (windows XP Sp2 - firewall disattivato): route print

C:\Documents and Settings\Carmine>route print

===========================================================================

Elenco interfacce

0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface

0x2 ...00 50 56 c0 00 08 ...... VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8

0x3 ...00 50 56 c0 00 01 ...... VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1

0x4 ...00 04 5a 71 b6 3a ...... Scheda Linksys Fast Ethernet LNE100TX (LNE100TX

v4) - Miniport dell'UtilitÓ di pianificazione pacchetti

0x5 ...00 ff f9 1a 03 74 ...... TAP-Win32 Adapter V8 - Miniport dell'UtilitÓ di

pianificazione pacchetti

===========================================================================

===========================================================================

Route attive:

Indirizzo rete             Mask             Gateway       Interfac.  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.5       20

         10.8.0.0    255.255.255.0         10.8.0.5        10.8.0.6       1

         10.8.0.4  255.255.255.252         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       30

         10.8.0.6  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       30

   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       30

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

      192.168.0.0    255.255.255.0         10.8.0.5        10.8.0.6       1

      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       20

      192.168.1.5  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       20

     192.168.50.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       20

     192.168.50.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

   192.168.50.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       20

    192.168.126.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       20

    192.168.126.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

  192.168.126.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       30

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       20

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       1

Gateway predefinito:       192.168.1.1

===========================================================================

Route permanenti:

  Nessuno

Sul server (Gentoo): route

Yeast samba # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.8.0.2        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0

10.8.0.0        10.8.0.2        255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         ngrouter        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Last edited by Carmine on Tue Apr 12, 2005 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bla bla bla

 

usa il tag "code" per aggiustare un po' il tuo post precedente... è indecifrabile!

ciao

----------

## Carmine

 :Embarassed: 

I beg your pardon...'a fretta....

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> Ciao comio,
> 
>  *comio wrote:*   posta il risultato del comando route eseguito sul client... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sicuro che sia giusto? non dovrebbe essere:

```

Route attive:

Indirizzo rete             Mask             Gateway       Interfac.  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.5       20

         10.8.0.0    255.255.255.0         10.8.0.1        10.8.0.6       1

```

In soldoni... è riportato 10.8.0.5 come Gw mantre dovrebbe essere 10.8.0.1... prova a fare le modifiche.

Comunque le route sono un po' sporche... puliscile un po' di quelle inutili.

ciao

----------

## comio

metti comunque il [OT] nel titolo, dato che è una cosa che prescinde da gentoo.

ciao

----------

## Carmine

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sicuro che sia giusto? non dovrebbe essere:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Queste route non le ho proprio toccate! Al massimo è OpenVPN client che aggiunge

qualcosa.

L'indirizzo 10.8.0.1 è quello che OpenVPN assegna al lato server.

Ho notato che sul lato server c'è la segg. situazione (ifconfig):

```

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:10.8.0.1  P-t-P:10.8.0.2  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:669 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:740 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:74996 (73.2 Kb)  TX bytes:458715 (447.9 Kb)

```

Immagino che il simmetrico eista sul lato client, cioè:

```

Scheda Ethernet Connessione alla rete locale (LAN) 4:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V8

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-F9-1A-03-74

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì

        Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.8.0.6

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . :

        Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.8.0.5

        Server WINS primario . . . . . . . .  : 10.8.0.1

        Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : martedì 12 aprile 2005 17.05.40

        Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . .  : mercoledì 12 aprile 2006 17.05.4

0
```

Secondo te è realmente anomala quella parte della tabella di routing?

[edit]

Ho rimosso la riga incriminata e quando provo con:

route add 10.8.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.1

Windows si lamenta che il gateway non è sulla stessa rete dell'interfaccia

[/edit]

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> sicuro che sia giusto? non dovrebbe essere:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho notato che l'indirizzo non è un /24 ma un /30 (p2p). E' giusto che windows si lamenti. Ora non sto capendo molto (9 ore di lavoro...)... fammi un ifconfig delle tun0 del server...

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Sul server (Gentoo): route
> ...

 

non mi pare che ci sia una route per 192.168.1.x... dovresti aggiungerla altrimenti il server tenta di inoltrare usango ngrouter...

ciao

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Sul server (Gentoo): route
> ...

 

non mi pare che ci sia una route per 192.168.1.x... dovresti aggiungerla altrimenti il server tenta di inoltrare usango ngrouter... 

Quindi:

```

route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.8.0.1 dev tun0

```

ciao

controllerei comunque quel 10.8.0.1 dovrebbe essere l'ip dell'interfaccia... ma non mi torna... dato che il client dice che l'ip è un altro...

ciao

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Carmine wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> Sul server (Gentoo): route
> ...

 

Ed in effetti la route manca perchè ho riavviato il tutto per ripristinare la situazione in cui, l'unico ad aver messo le mani

in pasta è OpenVPN  :Smile: 

Con la route di cui alla tua replica non riesco a risolvere.

Purtroppo, ora sono a casa e se non mi liberano la linea difficilmente potrò fare altri tentativi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nel frattempo, posso solo ringraziarti moltissimo per il tuo impegno nel volermi aiutare!

A presto

----------

## comio

Io ti posto le mie conf, sperando che ti possano essere utili... In realtà i due script up e down posson essere fatti con delle push... ma ora funzia e mi va bene così  :Smile: 

server

```

proto udp

# Dispositivo su cui montare la vpn

dev tap

# Gestione certificati

tls-server

ca cacert.pem

cert server.crt

key server.key

dh dh2048.pem

tls-auth ta.key 0

mode server

# duplicate-cn

ifconfig-pool-persist /etc/openvpn/vpn/association 0

# Routes e configurazione dei client

ifconfig 192.168.100.1 255.255.255.0 # openvpn gateway

ifconfig-pool 192.168.100.2 192.168.100.20 255.255.255.0 # ip range for openvpn client

#push "dhcp-option DNS 10.2.0.1" # push DNS entries to openvpn client

#push "dhcp-option DNS 10.2.0.2"

push "route-gateway 192.168.100.1" # push default gateway

mtu-test

tun-mtu 1500

tun-mtu-extra 32

mssfix 1450

ping 10

ping-restart 120

push "ping 10"

push "ping-restart 60"

push "route 192.168.100.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.100.1"

# Compressione on

comp-lzo

# Logging

status /var/log/openvpn/vpn-status.log

log-append  /var/log/openvpn/vpn.log

verb 4

```

un client client:

```

proto udp

dev tap

remote $IPDELSERVER

tls-client

ca cacert.pem

cert client.crt

key client.key

tls-auth ta.key 1

mtu-test

tun-mtu 1500

tun-mtu-extra 32

mssfix 1450

pull

comp-lzo

verb 4

up ./home.up

down ./home.down

log /var/log/openvpn/vpn.log

status /var/log/openvpn/vpn-status.log

```

con questi due script:

home.up

```

#!/bin/bash

DEFGW=`route -n|egrep '^0.0.0.0'|awk '{ printf("%s",$2); }'`

route add -host $IPDELSERVER gw $DEFGW dev eth0

route del -net default dev eth0

route add -net default gw 192.168.100.1 dev tap0

```

home.down

```

#!/bin/bash

DEFGW=`route -n|egrep '^$IPDELSERVER'|awk '{ printf("%s",$2); }'`

route add -net default gw $DEFGW dev eth0

route del -host $IPDELSERVER gw $DEFGW dev eth0

```

----------

## Carmine

Innanzitutto, grazie per le tue configurazioni.

Allora, giorno nuovo configurazione nuova  :Smile: 

Ho rimosso dal server il: push "route 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0"

In questo modo ottengo a connessione stabilita:

```

1. Ping ok in entrambe i sensi su rete 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0

2. Ping ok da client (Lan:192.168.1.5 VPN:10.8.0.6) verso 192.168.0.2 (Ip LAN Server)

3. Ping NON ok da server (Lan:192.168.0.2 VPN:10.8.0.1) verso 192.168.1.5 (Ip LAN Client)

4. Ping NON ok da client verso qualsiasi indirizzo della rete 192.168.0.0

```

A questo punto sul client do:

```

route add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.5

```

1. Il ping fallisce ugualmente

2. traceroute mi segnala che per raggiungere 192.168.0.100 passo (giustamente) da 10.8.0.1

Quindi, modifico sul mio gateway (Router NetGear ADSL:192.168.0.1) le route statiche ed aggiungo:

```

Destinazione: 10.8.0.0

Gateway: 192.168.0.2 (Ip LAN del server OpenVPN)

```

Questo mi consente di effettuare dal client il ping verso la LAN 192.168.0.0

In questa circostanza la tabella di routing del server OpenVPN è:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.8.0.2        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0

10.8.0.0        10.8.0.2        255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         ngrouter        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Il server OpenVPN per poter accedere a internet utilizza come gateway

il router ADSL NetGear (192.168.0.1).

Siamo quindi a metà dell'opera. Mi manca la route per il ritorno.

In altre parole, dalla rete 192.168.0.0 devo riuscire a fare ping

sulla rete 192.168.1.0.

Sul server OpenVPN scrivo:

```

route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.8.0.2 dev tun0

traceroute 192.168.1.5...

traceroute to 192.168.1.5 (192.168.1.5), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  ngrouter (192.168.0.1)  0.953 ms  1.482 ms  1.419 ms

 2  192.168.100.1 (192.168.100.1)  432.015 ms  570.097 ms  515.377 ms

 3  r-na91-vl19.opb.interbusiness.it (80.21.163.148)  274.884 ms  580.783 ms  362.609 ms

 4  r-na71-na91.opb.interbusiness.it (151.99.101.153)  677.229 ms  315.198 ms  558.916 ms

...

```

Miseriaccia! Tenta di andare ancora attraverso il router ADSL!?!

Se sul router aggiungo un'altra route statica:

```

Destinazione: 192.168.1.0

Gateway: 192.168.0.2

```

Il traceroute 192.168.1.5 mi si blocca alla prima riga dell'esempio precedente.

Sarò di legno, ma non capisco cosa mi manca!  :Question:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## comio

Le route per le reti private 192. e 10. vanno messe sul client e sul server e non sul router. I pacchetti non devono proprio passare dalla interfaccia fisica ma solo su quella virtuale... altrimenti diventa un ping pong...

edit: intendo: sul server ci devi mettere la route per il client che passa dal tun0, mentre sul client ci devi mettere la route per il server che passa da tun0

ciao

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

> Le route per le reti private 192. e 10. vanno messe sul client e sul server e non sul router. I pacchetti non devono proprio passare dalla interfaccia fisica ma solo su quella virtuale... altrimenti diventa un ping pong...
> 
> edit: intendo: sul server ci devi mettere la route per il client che passa dal tun0, mentre sul client ci devi mettere la route per il server che passa da tun0
> 
> 

 

Hmmm.

Se ho capito bene, in questo scenario accadrebbe:

Da un client 192.168.0.100 che ha come def gw 192.168.0.1 (router ADSL) se eseguo

un traceroute per 192.168.1.5, il traffico dovrebbe essere rediretto verso 192.168.0.2 (server VPN)

che a sua volta tramite

```

route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.8.0.2 dev tun0

```

reindirizza il traffico attraverso tun0.

Questo presuppone che io abbia aggiunto una route sul client (192.168.0.100) del tipo

```

route add 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.225.0 192.168.0.2

```

Sulla rete 192.168.1.0, invece, occorre:

```

route add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.5

```

Giusto? In caso affermativo, dovrei ripetere la stessa cosa N volte, con N

pari al numero di client sulla rete 192.168.0.0 che voglio contattare.

Non esiste altro modo?

Simmetricamente...

Per dire al client 192.168.1.5 come raggiungere la rete 192.168.0.0.

Un ipotetico pacchetto indirizzato alla macchina 192.168.0.100 che partisse

dal client 192.168.1.5 farebbe questo percorso:

192.168.1.5 --> tun0 (client VPN 10.8.0.5) --> tun0 (Server VPN 10.8.0.2) --> ???

Il server VPN NON essendo il router per la rete 192.168.0.0 come fa ad inoltrare

il pacchetto a 192.168.0.100?

Ecco le 2 tabelle di routing:

```

Server VPN (192.168.0.2 / tun0 10.8.0.1)

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.8.0.2        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0

10.8.0.0        10.8.0.2        255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0

192.168.1.0     10.8.0.2        255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         ngrouter        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

```

Client VPN (192.168.1.5 / tun0 10.8.0.5)

===========================================================================

Elenco interfacce

0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface

0x2 ...00 50 56 c0 00 08 ...... VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8

0x3 ...00 50 56 c0 00 01 ...... VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1

0x4 ...00 04 5a 71 b6 3a ...... Scheda Linksys Fast Ethernet LNE100TX (LNE10

v4) - Miniport dell'UtilitÓ di pianificazione pacchetti

0x5 ...00 ff f9 1a 03 74 ...... TAP-Win32 Adapter V8 - Miniport dell'UtilitÓ

pianificazione pacchetti

===========================================================================

===========================================================================

Route attive:

Indirizzo rete             Mask             Gateway       Interfac.  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.5       20

         10.8.0.0    255.255.255.0         10.8.0.5        10.8.0.6       1

         10.8.0.4  255.255.255.252         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       30

         10.8.0.6  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       30

   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       30

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

      192.168.0.0    255.255.255.0         10.8.0.5        10.8.0.6       1

      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       20

      192.168.1.5  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       20

     192.168.50.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       20

     192.168.50.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

   192.168.50.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       20

    192.168.126.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       20

    192.168.126.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

  192.168.126.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       30

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       20

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         10.8.0.6        10.8.0.6       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.5     192.168.1.5       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.50.1    192.168.50.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.126.1   192.168.126.1       1

Gateway predefinito:       192.168.1.1

===========================================================================

Route permanenti:

  Nessuno

```

Se nemmeno così ho capito...penso che ci rinuncio.

----------

## comio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IP Server (casa): 192.168.0.2
> 
> IP OpenVPN Server (casa): 10.8.0.1
> ...

 

Quindi sul 192.168.0.2 metti:

```

route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev tun0

```

sul 192.168.1.5 metti:

```

route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 10.8.0.5 dev tun 0

```

Ovviamente controlla quello che ho scritto... dato che non ho controllato!

ciao

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> IP Server (casa): 192.168.0.2
> 
> IP OpenVPN Server (casa): 10.8.0.1
> ...

 

Non va  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

senti... iniziamo a vedere le conf... ed a fare le cose piano piano. Io sul mio pc windows ho questa conf (riferita alla mia vpn):

```

proto udp

dev tap

remote $IPDELSERVER

tls-client

ca "d:\\apps\\vpn\\cacert.pem"

cert "d:\\apps\\vpn\\mycert.crt"

key "d:\\apps\\vpn\\mykey.key"

tls-auth "d:\\apps\\vpn\\ta.key" 1

mtu-test

tun-mtu 1500

tun-mtu-extra 32

mssfix 1450

pull

comp-lzo

verb 4 

route $RETELOCALEDOVELAVORO $NETMASKDELLARETELOCALEDOVELAVORO $IPDELGATEWAYLOCALEDOVELAVORO

route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.100.1

```

l'ultima route mi consente di uscire tranquillamente dalla rete e l'indirizzo 192.168.100.1 è l'indirizzo della interfaccia virtuale del mio server.

Il mio client si becca un indirizzo del tipo 192.168.100.0/24 (vedi le altre conf)

In questo modo vedo perfettamente il mondo esterno dal mio client.

Ricordo che sul server ho abilitato l'ip-forwarding

ciao

comio

----------

## comio

comunque stiamo lavorando in modo disorganico. Io farei un roleback e procederei per piccoli passi

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

> comunque stiamo lavorando in modo disorganico. Io farei un roleback e procederei per piccoli passi

 

Perfettamente daccordo.

Mi sento proprio stupid certe volte...

Ricominciamoooo.... 

Ti riporto le configurazioni di OpenVPN:

 SERVER

```

local 192.168.0.2

port 1194

proto udp

dev tun

ca ca.crt

cert server.crt

key server.key  # This file should be kept secret

dh dh1024.pem

server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0

ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt

push "route 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0"

push "dhcp-option WINS 10.8.0.1"

client-to-client

keepalive 10 120

comp-lzo

max-clients 4

user nobody

group nobody

persist-key

persist-tun

status openvpn-status.log

verb 3

```

 CLIENT

```

client

dev tun

proto udp

remote MyRemoteServerIP 1194

resolv-retry infinite

nobind

user nobody

group nobody

persist-key

persist-tun

ca "C:\\ca.crt"

cert "C:\\client1.crt"

key "C:\\client1.key"

comp-lzo

verb 3

```

Definiamo:

1. CASA

LAN: 192.168.0.0/24

Router ADSL: 192.168.0.1

E' il default gateway di TUTTE le macchine in LAN

Linux: 192.168.0.2

Laptop: 192.168.0.3

TestMachine: 192.168.0.100 (Windows XP SP2 SENZA FIREWALL)

2. UFFICIO

LAN: 192.168.1.0/24

Router ADSL: 192.168.1.1

E' il default gateway di TUTTE le macchine in LAN

Client (Windows XP SP2 SENZA FIREWALL): 192.168.1.5

Cosa ne pensi?

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa ne pensi?

 

che lo dobbiamo far funzionare!

Allora... abilitato l'ip-forwarding sul server? altrimenti quello non routa i pacchetti!

ciao

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora... abilitato l'ip-forwarding sul server? altrimenti quello non routa i pacchetti!
> 
> 

 

```

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward...

1

```

Ed ecco il contenuto di /etc/sysctl.conf

```

# /etc/sysctl.conf:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/sysctl.conf,v 1.3 2002/11/18

19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Disables packet forwarding

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

# Disables IP dynaddr

#net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 0

# Disable ECN

net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0

# Enables source route verification

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

# Disables the magic-sysrq key

#kernel.sysrq = 0

```

L'ip forwarding è abilitato.

----------

## comio

Ora... vediamo il facile. Le due macchine riescono a pingarsi l'ip dell'interfaccia vpn (10.0.0.x)? Assicurati che siano disabilitati i firewalls.

Da quanto ho capito la conf di rete dovrebbe essere questa:

```

        Casa                            Ufficio

         Rete (.0.x/24)                  Rete (.1.x/24)

             |                                |

     .0.2    |   0.1                  .1.1    |   .1.5

[Server]---[SW]---[GW_C]---/ /-----[GW_U]---[SW]---[Client]

    |                                               |

    |10.0.0.1                                       |10.0.0.6

    |                                               |

    \----------------------/ /----------------------/

(.x.y => 192.168.x.y)

```

Allora noi dobbiamo mettere queste route sul server e sul client (no sui GW_C e GW_U):

Server per raggiungere gli indirizzi vpn

```

destinazione: 10.0.0.0/24

gw: 0.0.0.0 (dev tun0/tap0)

```

Server per raggiungere gli indirizzi .1.5

```

destinazione: 192.168.1.5/32

gw: 0.0.0.0 (dev tun0/tap0)

```

se vuoi raggiungere gli indirizzi .1.x dal server passando per il client (che deve avere anche lui un demone di routing):

```

destinazione: 192.168.1.5/24

gw: 0.0.0.0 (dev tun0/tap0)

```

Sul client per raggiungere gli indirizzi della vpn (10.0.0.x)

```

destinazione: 10.0.0.0/24

gw: 0.0.0.0 (dev tun0/tap0)

```

Client per raggiungere gli indirizzi .0.x:

```

destinazione: 192.168.0.0/24

gw: 10.0.0.1 (dev tun0/tap0)

```

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> Allora... abilitato l'ip-forwarding sul server? altrimenti quello non routa i pacchetti!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Domanda... sul client windows il servizio di routing è attivo? prova ad attivarlo...

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Carmine wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   
> 
> Allora... abilitato l'ip-forwarding sul server? altrimenti quello non routa i pacchetti!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Miii...non è abilitato!

Ho provveduto ora. (Su XP sp2 sono andato in pannello di controllo/strumenti di amministrazione/Servizi -> Servizio di routing ed accesso remoto)Last edited by Carmine on Wed Apr 13, 2005 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ora... vediamo il facile. Le due macchine riescono a pingarsi l'ip dell'interfaccia vpn (10.0.0.x)? Assicurati che siano disabilitati i firewalls.
> 
> Da quanto ho capito la conf di rete dovrebbe essere questa:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perfetto, la topologia è quella da te magistralmente disegnata in ASCII!

Il ping sulla rete 10.0.0.0 è funzionante e bidirezionale.

I firewall sono disabilitati su tutte le macchine.

Prima di qualsiasi modifica, ti tiporto le tabelle di routing

```

[size=18] SERVER[/size]

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.8.0.2        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0

10.8.0.0        10.8.0.2        255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         ngrouter        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Quella sopra, è la tabella di routing del SERVER così come me la ritrovo dopo aver

avviato OpenVPN.

Quella che segue è la tabella di routing del CLIENT prima della connessione al server VPN.

```

[size=18]CLIENT[/size]

Route attive:

Indirizzo rete             Mask             Gateway       Interfac.  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

     151.6.155.52  255.255.255.255    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

    151.26.49.136  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       50

   151.26.255.255  255.255.255.255    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       50

     192.168.16.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       20

     192.168.16.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

   192.168.16.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       20

     192.168.71.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       20

     192.168.71.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

   192.168.71.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1               5       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1               6       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1               4       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1               7       1

Gateway predefinito:     151.26.49.136

```

A questo punto, avvio la connessione... e ottengo

```

[size=18] SERVER[/size]

UGUALE IDENTICA A PRIMA

```

```

[size=18]CLIENT[/size]

Route attive:

Indirizzo rete             Mask             Gateway       Interfac.  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

         10.8.0.0    255.255.255.0        10.8.0.17       10.8.0.18       1

        10.8.0.16  255.255.255.252        10.8.0.18       10.8.0.18       30

        10.8.0.18  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       30

   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255        10.8.0.18       10.8.0.18       30

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

     151.6.155.52  255.255.255.255    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

    151.26.49.136  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       50

   151.26.255.255  255.255.255.255    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       50

      192.168.0.0    255.255.255.0        10.8.0.17       10.8.0.18       1

     192.168.16.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       20

     192.168.16.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

   192.168.16.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       20

     192.168.71.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       20

     192.168.71.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

   192.168.71.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0        10.8.0.18       10.8.0.18       30

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255        10.8.0.18       10.8.0.18       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    151.26.49.136   151.26.49.136       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.16.1    192.168.16.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1               5       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1    192.168.71.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1               4       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.71.1               7       1

Gateway predefinito:     151.26.49.136

===========================================================================

```

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Server per raggiungere gli indirizzi vpn
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Intendi con:

```

route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev tun0

```

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Server per raggiungere gli indirizzi .1.5
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dovrebbe essere:

```

route add -host 192.168.1.5 dev tun0

```

Mi fermo qui, perchè in questo modo, dovremmo aver raggiunto lo scopo di vedere

dal server il client sulla rete 192.168.1.0/24.

Giusto?

[edit]

Ho appena inserito le route e provato con un traceroute.

La macchina con indirizzo su rete 192.168.1.0/24 NON è raggiungibile!

Senza aggiungere:

```

route add -host 192.168.1.5 dev tun0

```

traceroute inoltrave i pacchetti su internet tramite default gateway.

Dopo l'aggiunta, traceroute mi segnala solo

* * *

* * *

....

[/edit]Last edited by Carmine on Wed Apr 13, 2005 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> Allora noi dobbiamo mettere queste route sul server e sul client (no sui GW_C e GW_U):
> ...

 

Se si pingano c'è già quella route... quindi non c'è bisogno.

Parti dal client è inizia a mettere le route per le reti 192.168.x.y. Tieni presente che quando pinghi dal client, i pacchetti escono cono l'ip della tun0 (se inoltri su quella route). Quindi raggingono il server che ha le route per la rete 192.168.0.x. Dovresti poter fare il ping.

Ora... una macchina in rete 192.168.0.x riceve il pacchetto... ma dove lo inoltra? al GW_C... è non è cosa buona, quindi su questo dovresti mettere una route del tipo:

```

10.0.0.x -> vai su 192.168.0.2

```

Il giro dovrebbe essere questo: Client-Server-Macchina in Rete Casa-GW_C-Server-Client.

Una soluzione può essere quella di mettere il MASQUERADING sul Server... però le macchine di casa (tranne il server) non vedono la rete dell'ufficio... mentre vale il viceversa...

----------

## Carmine

Scusa comio, una piccola nota: ho editato i messaggi precedenti (i primi 2 scritti da me sulla pagina 2).

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se si pingano c'è già quella route... quindi non c'è bisogno.
> 
> Parti dal client è inizia a mettere le route per le reti 192.168.x.y. Tieni presente che quando pinghi dal client, i pacchetti escono cono l'ip della tun0 (se inoltri su quella route). Quindi raggingono il server che ha le route per la rete 192.168.0.x. Dovresti poter fare il ping.
> ...

 

Orbene, aggiungendo la route sul gateway di casa, siamo ritornati al punto in cui, dalla rete 192.168.1.0/24 riesco a fare ping sulla rete 192.168.0.0/24.

Manca il passaggio complementare. Il ping dalla rete 192.168.0.0/24 a quella 192.168.1.0/24.

----------

## comio

Dopo che hai messo la route per 192.168.1.5... mi fai vedere la tabella di routing? mi pare strano che i pacchetti vadano sul default gateway...

(Alla fine vediamo di mettere il NAT... ma dopo)

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> Scusa comio, una piccola nota: ho editato i messaggi precedenti (i primi 2 scritti da me sulla pagina 2).
> 
> Orbene, aggiungendo la route sul gateway di casa, siamo ritornati al punto in cui, dalla rete 192.168.1.0/24 riesco a fare ping sulla rete 192.168.0.0/24.
> 
> Manca il passaggio complementare. Il ping dalla rete 192.168.0.0/24 a quella 192.168.1.0/24.

 

Mi pare strano che tu possa fare il ping dalla 192.168.1.0/24... al max dall'1.5...

Da una macchina della rete 192.168.0.0/24 riesci a pingare l'interfaccia del server 10.0.0.1 e del client 10.0.0.x?

(alla fine ti chiederò un account sulla tua macchina...)

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Carmine wrote:*   Scusa comio, una piccola nota: ho editato i messaggi precedenti (i primi 2 scritti da me sulla pagina 2).
> 
> Orbene, aggiungendo la route sul gateway di casa, siamo ritornati al punto in cui, dalla rete 192.168.1.0/24 riesco a fare ping sulla rete 192.168.0.0/24.
> 
> Manca il passaggio complementare. Il ping dalla rete 192.168.0.0/24 a quella 192.168.1.0/24. 
> ...

 

Dalle macchine sulla rete 192.168.0.0/24 riesco a fare ping verso:

1. 10.0.0.1

2. 10.0.0.x

L'account è già stato creato con le seguenti credenziali:

Login: comio

Password: ******

Indirizzo: *******

Protocollo: sshLast edited by Carmine on Wed Apr 13, 2005 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

comunque fai il test prima dal client e poi dal server... poi vediamo il resto della rete... altrimenti non ci capisco piiù nulla

ciao

----------

## comio

hai un account msn o jabber? connettiti!!!

io non riesco a pingare neache l'altra parte del tunnel...

ciao

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

> hai un account msn o jabber? connettiti!!!
> 
> io non riesco a pingare neache l'altra parte del tunnel...
> 
> ciao

 

creato account su messenger e ti ho aggiunto ai contatti

----------

## comio

sulla mia macchina oltre alla conf che ti ho postato ho fatto:

- Abilitato il routing sul client windows

- Messa una route sul server:

```

route add -host $IPLOCALECLIENTEWIN gateway $IPVPNCLIENTWIN dev tap0

```

e magicamente funziona... poi a non so... La conf è la stessa che hai te solo che sul client metto come default gateway il server remoto... ma questo non dovrebbe influire.

ciao

----------

## Carmine

Buongiorno!  :Smile: 

 *comio wrote:*   

> sulla mia macchina oltre alla conf che ti ho postato ho fatto:
> 
> - Abilitato il routing sul client windows
> 
> - Messa una route sul server:
> ...

 

Io, invece, sto ancora smadonnando (sto utilizzando la configurazione di ieri sera; quella con il TAP).

Ho il servizio di routing attivo.

Ho modificato una chiave del registry per abilitare l'Ip forwarding.

La route c'è.

Il ping ufficio -> casa va.

Ethereal mi mostra il traffico.

Nelle connessioni di rete dell'ufficio, riesco addirittura a vedere il mio workgroup (tuttavia riesco ad accedere solo al server).

Il maledetto ping casa -> ufficio non ne vuole sapere.

A questo punto, chiamami anche imbecille, mi dici come hai abilitato tu il routing su XP?

/me che è allo stremo. Ho sognato i tunnel VPN per tutta la notte....

----------

## Carmine

RETTIFICA RETTIFICA

Finalmente sto maledetto risponde al ping.

E se i client diventano 10?

Aggiungo 10 route sul server?

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> RETTIFICA RETTIFICA
> 
> Finalmente sto maledetto risponde al ping.
> 
> E se i client diventano 10?
> ...

 

In realtà il server diventa un router verso i client... Per l'interfaccia virtuale basta mettere 10.8.0.0/24 dev tap0... ma per le 192.168.1.x come può il server/router sapere che deve passare per un client piuttosto che per un altro?

La topologia di rete diventa circa così:

```

.1.2 -- [C1] -- 10.8.0.16 ---//-- [SW_Virtual] -- 10.8.0.1 -- [Server] -- .0.2 -- ...

                                    | | |

.1.3 -- [C1] -- 10.8.0.15 ---//----/  | |

                                      | |

.1.4 -- [C1] -- 10.8.0.14 ---//------/  |

                                        |

.1.5 -- [C1] -- 10.8.0.13 ---//--------/ 

```

Immagina di dover inoltrare un pacchetto per .1.2, per .1.3 e così via... Il server non sa nulla di ciò che c'è oltre la sua 10.8.0.0/24, devi quindi mettere del routing.

Il modo semplice è quello di mettere una route per ogni client specifico:

```

route add -host 192.168.1.2 gateway 10.8.0.16 dev tap0

route add -host 192.168.1.3 gateway 10.8.0.15 dev tap0

route add -host 192.168.1.4 gateway 10.8.0.14 dev tap0

route add -host 192.168.1.5 gateway 10.8.0.13 dev tap0

```

In questo modo il server può raggiungere nel modo conveniente le altre macchine... Domanda: e se volessi raggiungere una macchina .1.x con cui non ho un canale vpn diretto? La soluzione è far diventare un client anche un router e mettere nel gateway (quello .1.1) un hop verso il client eletto router... ma è una cosa che mi turba  :Smile: 

Spero di esser stato chiaro.

ciao

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> RETTIFICA RETTIFICA
> 
> Finalmente sto maledetto risponde al ping.
> 
> E se i client diventano 10?
> ...

 

comunque quale è il problema se usi l'ip 10.8.x.x per raggingere i clients?

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il modo semplice è quello di mettere una route per ogni client specifico:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vorrei automatizzare la cosa, non che abbia la reale necessità di connettere più di 3 macchine per volta.

Faccio un esempio.

Oggi utilizzo un client della rete 192.168.1.0/24 per collegarmi alla VPN, un domani potrei essere fuori e trovarmi nella condizione di dovermi collegare alla VPN con un client appartenente ad una rete diversa da quella per cui ho già preparato le route.

In questo caso, dovrei accedere al server dare

```

route -add -host IPCLIENT gateway IPVIRTUALE dev tap0

```

Mentre sul client dare

```

route add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.1

```

Non sarebbe un grosso sacrificio (per me). Inoltre, mi pare che questa evenienza sia risolvibile per mezzo di un

```

push "route 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.1"

```

nel file local.conf sul server.

Sarebbe simpatico se, all'atto della connessione di un client, questi riuscisse a comunicare al server la rete a cui appartiene, ed il server aggiungesse la route necessaria attraverso l'ip virtuale assegnato al client.

[edit]

forse c'entra qualcosa la direttiva: learn-address ...

[/edit]

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In questo modo il server può raggiungere nel modo conveniente le altre macchine... Domanda: e se volessi raggiungere una macchina .1.x con cui non ho un canale vpn diretto? La soluzione è far diventare un client anche un router e mettere nel gateway (quello .1.1) un hop verso il client eletto router... ma è una cosa che mi turba 
> 
> 

 

Su questo punto, mi pare ci sia qualcosa nell'howto sul sito di openvpn.

----------

## comio

Per quanto rigarda learn-address non penso che vada bene. Tieni presente che sul tuo server openvpn arriva l'ip pubblico dell'ultimo nat attraversato... non mi pare che ci siano altre informazioni nel pacchetto (però vedere i log non guasterebbe).

Inoltre non è necessario sapere l'ip della scheda di rete. Se voglio connettermi a quella macchina posso usare tranquillamente l'ip delle vpn... quindi non capisco la tua necessità di dover vedere l'ip della sk fisica...

Sarebbe necessario per un routing "automatico" l'uso di variabili di ambiente scambiati dal client al server... ma non mi pare che ci sia l'opportunità su openvpn di creare una variabile d'ambiente nuova con il contenuto fornito dal client... magari si potrebbe fare una richiesta all'autore.

Comunque se scopri qualcosa... aggiorna questo post... come puoi vedere è una materia che mi interessa abbastanza.

Ciao

----------

## Carmine

 *comio wrote:*   

> Per quanto rigarda learn-address non penso che vada bene. Tieni presente che sul tuo server openvpn arriva l'ip pubblico dell'ultimo nat attraversato... non mi pare che ci siano altre informazioni nel pacchetto (però vedere i log non guasterebbe).
> 
> 

 

si, magari un'occhiatina nei log potrebbe essere utile.

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre non è necessario sapere l'ip della scheda di rete. Se voglio connettermi a quella macchina posso usare tranquillamente l'ip delle vpn... quindi non capisco la tua necessità di dover vedere l'ip della sk fisica...
> 
> 

 

Mi potrebbe essere utile perchè, ci sono applicativi che abbiamo installati c/o alcuni clienti che utilizzano MSDE su procotollo TCP/IP.

Dovendo raggiungere il server installato presso uno dei client che si collega in VPN, di primo acchitto, ho pensato ad utilizzare l'IP

assegnato alla scheda fisica.

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe necessario per un routing "automatico" l'uso di variabili di ambiente scambiati dal client al server... ma non mi pare che ci sia l'opportunità su openvpn di creare una variabile d'ambiente nuova con il contenuto fornito dal client... magari si potrebbe fare una richiesta all'autore.
> 
> Comunque se scopri qualcosa... aggiorna questo post... come puoi vedere è una materia che mi interessa abbastanza.
> ...

 

Aggiornerò senz'altro questo post in caso di novità.

Che ne dici metto il tag "risolto" dopo aver modificato "TUN" in "TAP"?

Saluti e grazie ancora per il tuo indispensabile aiuto.

----------

## comio

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiornerò senz'altro questo post in caso di novità.
> 
> Che ne dici metto il tag "risolto" dopo aver modificato "TUN" in "TAP"?
> ...

 

Se per te è risolto...  :Smile: 

Io in realtà leverei proprio TUN/TAP dal titolo...

ciao!

----------

